# How do I block emails from someone?



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

I use a program provided by my ISP called WebMail. I check my mail on it before opening it in Outlook, to delete spam and junk. 

There is a person who I do not want any contact with sending me emails. My email address is included in a long list of others in the "To" section. I DO NOT like this, and have told this person to no longer contact me or put my email address out on the net.

I have gotten the emails flagged as spam, however, I don't even want to get them to begin with. When I move them to Trash, I can open them ("arggg! I don't want to!!!") and click on a button that says "block sender". But they keep on coming. 

Short of changing my email address, which would be a pain, as it is how I get to my tax records, etc., how can I stop this person's emails? My spam increases each time this person puts my email address out there. I told them do not put my name or email on FaceLookatME. Didn't do any good. 

How do I block them so I no longer get their stupid emails???


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

You're doing about all you can at the email client level. You should be able to have your email client delete the message without putting it in trash or junk, but that's not much of an improvement over what you're doing now.

Some email servers allow you to block senders at the server level. That way you don't receive it at all. My email server does that for clients. You might ask your email provider if they can do that for you.


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks Nevada. I'll see about doing it that way. 

Appreciate your help. Have a good day!


----------



## sbonner (Sep 1, 2014)

I might be misunderstanding here.

Is this someone who is actually going out onto the internet, and posting your email address for strangers to take and send you spam with?

Or is this a spammer or company that keeps sending you email from different addresses? (For example, [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], etc)

If you are getting a ton of email from mail list, you should try to unsubscribe from all of the lists you don't want email coming from. Open one of the emails (unless it's malicious) and scan it for the 'Unsubscribe' link. It's usually at the bottom of the message. This is a legal requirement for mailing lists. If it's not there and you can identify the list provider (like MailChimp, or a CRM host), you can report them. It's also a legal requirement for them to include their contact address, and you can send them certified mail instructing them to stop.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

sbonner said:


> If you are getting a ton of email from mail list, you should try to unsubscribe from all of the lists you don't want email coming from. Open one of the emails (unless it's malicious) and scan it for the 'Unsubscribe' link. It's usually at the bottom of the message. This is a legal requirement for mailing lists. If it's not there and you can identify the list provider (like MailChimp, or a CRM host), you can report them. It's also a legal requirement for them to include their contact address, and you can send them certified mail instructing them to stop.


Unsubscribing only works for legitimate bulk emailers. Unsubscribing from real spam can actually make matters worse.

The thing is that some spammers only send spam to get you to unsubscribe. The point in doing that is to compile a list a guaranteed "live" email addresses, which can be sold at a premium. Unsubscribing might just get you on more spamming lists.


----------



## sbonner (Sep 1, 2014)

Nevada said:


> Unsubscribing only works for legitimate bulk emailers. Unsubscribing from real spam can actually make matters worse.
> 
> The thing is that some spammers only send spam to get you to unsubscribe. The point in doing that is to compile a list a guaranteed "live" email addresses, which can be sold at a premium. Unsubscribing might just get you on more spamming lists.



True story.

You're right -- but I'm operating under the assumption this is from a bulk emailer or something she accidentally signed up for and not particularly malicious. There are legitimate marketers out there who just don't understand that 5-10 emails a day about your services/products is just a tad bit too much. 

A truly malicious spammer is going to evade server stops, too, though. 

I'd hate to ask this since it's a public forum, but is all of this spam coming from a single domain? If so, what is it?


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

sbonner said:


> Is this someone who is actually going out onto the internet, and posting your email address for strangers to take and send you spam with?


My impression was, it's an acquaintance who refuses to stop sending junk emails with the OP's address openly visible to everyone else to whom the emails are sent.

I'd suggest two things:

1. Every time one of these emails comes, reply to the sender and all recipients with a strongly worded request to stop sending and stop publicizing your email address. The point of sending to the other recipients is to get some of them to start applying pressure as well.

2. Contact the abuse dept. at the sender's ISP and/or email provider. Some take this kind of thing seriously, others don't, so this may or may not do any good.


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

backwoodsman, you are correct. My name and email address is in the long list of "To" addresses in the "to" box. It is my understanding web bots can scarf up these legitimate addresses to send their spam to. 

Also, there are apps to scan your contacts folder and harvest names and e-addresses, certainly possible if one does not pay attention to anti-malware or anti-virus protection. 

This is part of my not wanting to get her emails, the biggest part is that I do not want any contact with her. We are on different pages on lots of issues. If I were to email back to her to quit sending me things, it would start her up and she would never shut up. 

I just want to not have to see her name or any email from her. She is an idiot. I am not interested in her chatty little reports on her daily life and don't care.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Alice,
Are you trying to block the address using Outlook or via the WebMail tools? 

There is also an issue that sometimes, when we make too many rules in Outlook that they override each other and blocking in outlook isn't going to sync with IMAP or POP mail systems, which I'm sure is what you have.


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

whynot, I am trying to block it in WebMail. 

I go to WebMail and check everything, i.e. send all spam to Trash before closing it out and opening Outlook.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Alice Kramden said:


> whynot, I am trying to block it in WebMail.
> 
> I go to WebMail and check everything, i.e. send all spam to Trash before closing it out and opening Outlook.


Okay...but have you set up rules in WebMail to reject this person's email address? You should be able to, in most WebMail now you can...your ISP should have directions somewhere to do that or to go directly into the web interface of their spam filter, like PostIni, and set up rules there so it doesn't even make it into the webmail.


----------

